# *!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*42,000 LBS. of Protein for Devil's Backbone Hunting Club*!*!*!*!*!*!



## B767erDrvr (Dec 27, 2013)

We had 42,000 lbs. of protein delivered today for the 2014 season!  A $60,000 value!!!!!!!!!!  You will not find any other club putting out this much protein next year!!!!!!!

Please see our other GON ad and facebook page for more information and pictures.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=729510

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Devils-Backbone-Hunting-Club/228553623899756

Thanks for looking.

Jodi Killen
678-438-4141

JodiKillen@comcast.net


----------



## Milkman (Dec 27, 2013)

WOW !!  I dare say someone is serious about this.   Good luck and I hope it works well for you.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow Jody you didn't bump your head did you lol a lot of stuff there


----------



## jvaughn92 (Dec 29, 2013)

Must have had slow season lol good luck with it


----------



## jvaughn92 (Dec 29, 2013)

That is a great looking club y'all have!


----------



## B767erDrvr (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks.  We spend countless hours working at club making it a great place to hunt.


----------



## davidhelmly (Dec 31, 2013)

Good job Jody for getting on a feeding program, it will definitely help! There's a lot more feeding going on in Meriwether than you realize and it helps everyone around, we have fed 20+ tons of protein per year for six or seven years on 1250 acs and some of the big land owners around us feed double or triple that. It's nice to see bucks that are 250# or better on the hoof and does that will go 150#. Keep up the good work and it'll get a little better every year!!


----------



## B767erDrvr (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks David.  We've been supplemental and protein feeding now for two years.  Your right you will see a huge improvement.  We had several bucks this year in the 225 lb range with does in the 135 lb range.  Average weights have been up at least 15-20% with the feeding program.  Best of luck and happy New Year to you guys over there.  Stop by sometime and say hello!


----------



## Buckaroo (Jan 1, 2014)

How you feeding them? How much does one block cost/weigh?


----------



## B767erDrvr (Jan 2, 2014)

In trough feeders for the most part.  Some members will use the blocks at personal trail cam sites.  The protein blocks weigh 25 pounds each.


----------

